
Lockdown only made corona crisis worse, claim experts – ISRAEL21c - mrfusion
https://www.israel21c.org/lockdown-only-made-corona-crisis-worse-claim-experts/
======
redis_mlc
> confirmed that lockdown was not necessary for the stated purpose of
> “flattening the curve” of infection to avoid overwhelming the healthcare
> system.

I'm not big on mathematical models based on incomplete testing data, but
overall I agree with the article.

The lockdown started as "flattening the curve" for ventilator use, then
general hospital staffing/PPE, then "until we test and trace all Americans",
which was never going to happen with the US' lack of preparation and general
lateness.

Antibody tests for Covid-19 wrong half the time, CDC says

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/26/health/antibody-tests-cdc-
cor...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/26/health/antibody-tests-cdc-coronavirus-
wrong/index.html)

What is the point of testing when it's wrong 50% of the time, and when
somebody can contract it the day after the test at the grocery store? None.

At this point the lockdown is just a pissing contest between politicians to
see who is "tougher on corona" for the next election.

Unfortunately the governor of California, the most influential state, plans to
run for the White House, so maximum politics is involved, not leadership. The
SF Bay area doesn't appear to have a corona problem at all, with corona
hospital admissions flat for months:

[https://www.sccgov.org/sites/covid19/Pages/dashboard.aspx#ho...](https://www.sccgov.org/sites/covid19/Pages/dashboard.aspx#hospital)

Although Americans cannot do testing and tracing on 300 million people, they
can do that for nursing homes. That would be the basis for a workable plan,
instead of the bogus slidedeck that Newsom released with no dates or
actionable items.

How South Korea (and HK) avoided nursing home deaths

[https://sports.yahoo.com/south-korea-avoids-care-home-
deaths...](https://sports.yahoo.com/south-korea-avoids-care-home-
deaths-135918520.html)

